# New Oberon Designs and Colors



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone know when the new oberon designs and colors are to be announced?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww man, you had me all excited thinking the new designs had been released!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL @ Mandy- same here! I was about to run and check the site!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe change your header?


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I did get a note that they may have the River Garden in a Light blue.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I e-mailed them last night about this, here is their reply:

"I wish I could be more specific about a launch date.  Right now we're looking at two to three months before we are able to get the new colors and designs launched.  Hopefully it will be sooner than later if everything goes smoother than expected.
Thanks for your interest.
Amy"


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey gang!

We are working on it.. we are hoping by spring, which we know is around the corner.  we are "trying out" a few things and I PROMISE as soon as we know you will know.. we just want to make sure we have everything just right

so hang in there.. we will have some new things for you.. and again you will be among the first to know

Thanks again!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Aww man, you had me all excited thinking the new designs had been released!


Me too! LOL!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooooh.  Here's hoping you consider replacing the wool with something soft and silky like velour.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Oberon for the reply! Guess I will wait a little longer before ordering my second cover.  Still loving the peacock!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

lulucello said:


> Ooooh. Here's hoping you consider replacing the wool with something soft and silky like velour.


I hope they do that as well! I love the idea of material protecting the screen but I am allergic to wool.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> Thanks Oberon for the reply! Guess I will wait a little longer before ordering my second cover. Still loving the peacock!


WHERE did you get that skin I SO BADLY WANT IT!!!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not DeborahLuvs2read (obviously), but you can find that skin on decalgirl.com, when you put "sea horse" in the search function. The skin is gorgeous!!!
I hope you find it!!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

It is very nice, I agree.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have just seen new colours in Oberon there are new pictures as well there is the AoT in a dark green.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

You're right!  All the K2 covers are available in 3 colors now!  (I didn't check K1.)  Yay!

Looks like ROH is back in saddle.  But it also looks like Davinci in wine is no longer offered (new colors are saddle, sky blue, and black.)  Wow, I thought wine was really popular for that one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Wild Roses in black looks beautiful. I may be tempted on that one. I've been waiting to see what the new da Vinci colors were, but now I'm drawn to the roses...


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow... the daVinci no longer comes in wine?  And I couldn't find taupe as a color for anything.

It is nice that they now have pictures of all the offered colors for each design, including pictures of the covers open.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They said a while back that they were going to discontinue the taupe. Bummer because I saw it in person and I thought it was beautiful. 

I was very surprised to see that da Vinci is no longer offered in wine. I thought that one was pretty popular.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

PLEASE READ OUR POST ON THIS.... ITS CALLED Oberon Designs and Colors UPDATE.. Important..!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20993.0.html


----------

